# Weaving- Cricket Rigid Heddle Loom for Sale



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I hope I can post this item here. I have a one-year old 15" Cricket Rigid Heddle Loom (only used for one sample) plus lots of accessories
that I thought would be needed (Floor stand, variable dent Reed, 15" shuttle, bobbins, pick up stick, books and booklets). I realize this is not for me,
and am offering entire group of items for $500 plus shipping (or free delivery to most of SE WI). Send PM for more details and photos of available items.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks beautiful... I wish I could afford it... good luck hope someone buys it...


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent pm


----------

